

Bradley Manning says he wants to live as a woman, be called Chelsea - STajbakhsh
http://www.cnn.com/2013/08/22/us/bradley-manning/

======
lutusp
Too bad Manning's not a writer -- he might have insisted on being addressed as
"Bradley Womaning".

All kidding aside, this is one of the most tragic stories of misguided youth
I've ever heard. Maybe in the future there will be an unambiguous
neuroscientific test for prospective military recruits, something that doesn't
involve simply asking the subject stupid psychological questions, but that can
determine whether he is completely out of touch with reality.

Q: "Can you describe your plans for the immediate future?"

A: "Join the military, betray my country, get sentenced to 35 years for
treason, then come out as a trangender person just prior to being incarcerated
with a bunch of notorious rapists. In a nutshell."

